# Airport lounges



## cubigbird (Oct 31, 2015)

Looking for some advice on airport lounges, domestic and international?  Which airline has the best and most airport lounges?  Also, which are the most flexible, meaning I don't have to have a boarding pass for that particular airline to use that airline's lounge.  I live in a United hub city but don't fly United all that much.  We travel fairly often and sometimes have longer connection times so having lounge access could be valuable.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 31, 2015)

You might be best off just paying as you go, unless you tend to fly the same airline often. Having an affinity credit card with an airline often gets you a discount on the daily pass cost.

Some higher-end credit cards include Priority Pass Select, which gives you access to the good-but-not-great lounges in many international cities. Usually you have to pay a fee to bring a companion in with you. The AmEx Platinum is one that does, and it also includes Delta lounges when flying with them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 31, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> Looking for some advice on airport lounges, domestic and international?  Which airline has the best and most airport lounges?  Also, which are the most flexible, meaning I don't have to have a boarding pass for that particular airline to use that airline's lounge.  I live in a United hub city but don't fly United all that much.  We travel fairly often and sometimes have longer connection times so having lounge access could be valuable.



As to which as the most/best, I can't answer. I wasn't aware any required a boarding pass to enter, just their membership card or the proper status. I've never been asked for a boarding pass to enter UAL's lounge when I had a pass for that lounge. We're given 2 UAL lounge passes each year for having a Chase United Explorer card.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2015)

dougp26364 said:


> As to which as the most/best, I can't answer. I wasn't aware any required a boarding pass to enter, just their membership card or the proper status. I've never been asked for a boarding pass to enter UAL's lounge when I had a pass for that lounge. We're given 2 UAL lounge passes each year for having a Chase United Explorer card.



From the United website:

Access policy changes
Effective August 18, 2016, all United Club customers, including members, are eligible to access United Club locations only when they have a flight arriving or departing on any airline the same day, and must show a boarding pass for entry. See the complete United Club terms and conditions
----

And even though this says the changes don't become effective until 2016 everything else on the website makes it look like a boarding pass is required now.

https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/airport/lounge/access.aspx


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 31, 2015)

Does United share the same terminal?  

United club card plus credit card with lounge access could work well for you.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Does United share the same terminal?
> 
> United club card plus credit card with lounge access could work well for you.



It would work as long as you have a United flight and boarding pass (as found on the United website).


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 31, 2015)

Interesting that this topic comes up now because I'm looking to get a card that gives lounge access.  We fly out of Philly, which there are no Priority Pass lounges.  Did a bunch of research and looks like the Amex Platinum card ($450/yr) makes the most sense for us.  Since there are no Priority Pass lounges in Philly, I checked what lounges are there.  Only Delta, British Air, Qatar, United and AA.  Looked at the AA card and it doesn't have great access around the world, especially the Caribbean where we travel often.  Same with the others.  The Amex card gives us access to Delta (only one and not in a convenient terminal) and access to Priority Pass Select, which gives us access to lounges around the world.  So, for us, based on the amount we're going to be travelling, it makes sense to pay the $450 for the Amex card.  Would prefer the AA card, but not much out of the US.


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2015)

I just went to the United Club yesterday and it was the first time I had to show
A boarding pass. So it was the first time I went since the change. I usually 
Always fly United so I guess it won't affect me too much.


----------



## am1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have the united club credit card which gives me a United Club membership.  You have access to all star alliance lounges if flying on star alliance metal or possibly even just ticket.  

Too bad as I would like to still use it when flying with other alliances.  My home airport is still one terminal.  I just got a difference credit card that offers priority pass with the first 6 visits free.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 31, 2015)

Luanne said:


> It would work as long as you have a United flight and boarding pass (as found on the United website).


If you have the Club card you don't need a United flight to go in a United lounge. Just a same day boarding pass for a flight.
https://www.theexplorercard.com/Benefits/Club

United ClubSM*MembershipYour MileagePlus Club Card grants you, the primary Cardmember, membership to the United Club, with full access to all United Club locations. Enjoy the comforts and luxuries of the United Club with complimentary bar service, light snacks, Wi-Fi, and more. As the primary Cardmember, simply present your United Club membership card and a valid ID when you arrive before you fly, and you and your eligible travel companions are invited to work or relax in the Club. Your United Club membership gives you access to all United Club locations and participating Star Alliance™-affiliated lounges worldwide.

Seems more to focus on this being a benefit to the primary card holder. 

Here is the United page. 

https://www.united.com/web/en-US/apps/products/subscriptions/unitedClub.aspx



Once signed up to the Chase card the benefit is delivered with a United airlines club membership card. Just like you also get the avis and Hyatt platinum cards.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> If you have the Club card you don't need a United flight to go in a United lounge. Just a same day boarding pass for a flight.
> https://www.theexplorercard.com/Benefits/Club
> 
> United ClubSM*MembershipYour MileagePlus Club Card grants you, the primary Cardmember, membership to the United Club, with full access to all United Club locations. Enjoy the comforts and luxuries of the United Club with complimentary bar service, light snacks, Wi-Fi, and more. As the primary Cardmember, simply present your United Club membership card and a valid ID when you arrive before you fly, and you and your eligible travel companions are invited to work or relax in the Club. Your United Club membership gives you access to all United Club locations and participating Star Alliance™-affiliated lounges worldwide.
> ...



Thanks for clarifying.  I was reading it as needing a United boarding pass, and in fact that's not what it says.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 31, 2015)

Though I was travelling in AA business and denied access to the Star lounge in Sao Paulo which this indicates should not happen.

Could well be a misunderstanding of the staff there.   The point of the card is it allows you in regardless. 

On the flip side I was in London Flying United and the lounge staff moved my seat you premium economy.


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying that. I was thinking the same thing since it didn't say a
United boarding pass.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 1, 2015)

*Amex Platinum*

The Amex Platinum allows you in the Delta Lounges IF you are flying Delta.  As for priority pass, two things to consider are: 1.  The lounges you have access to may be as much as 2 or 3 terminals away from your gate.  Make sure the lounge is nearby;  2.  Make sure how many people are admitted free with the PP.  I probably have PP through 4 different cards, but all but one allow  only me in for free.  The others will allow me to bring guests in BUT at $27 each. 

The best thing about the Platinum card is you get into Centurian Lounges and you can take in guests for free((subject to some limitations).  Centurian lounges offer a quality product-they even feed you real food.  The downside is that there are only 5 or 6 in the US.  

Most lounges in the US are often barely worth the effort to enter.  In contrast, once you get access to lounges in Asia and Europe, you get spoiled because those offer a better environment and a more expansive range of services.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 1, 2015)

Jimster said:


> Most lounges in the US are often barely worth the effort to enter.  In contrast, once you get access to lounges in Asia and Europe, you get spoiled because those offer a better environment and a more expansive range of services.



I agree.  If the goal is to get into lounges in the USA for our main domestic carriers, it's just not worth the cost or effort.  The service is limited and they tend to be crowded.  You'll probably do better to find a decent airport restaurant and enjoy a decent meal.

Lounges for the international carriers (both in the USA and abroad) are usually much nicer.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 1, 2015)

Is it even possible to be in the terminal where the lounges are located without a boarding pass from an airline?


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 1, 2015)

I've never been in one of these lounges myself so out of ignorance, I ask, What is the big deal with these lounges?  They cost a fair amount of money.  What are the perks or benefits of lounging in these between connecting flights?  If one does a "pay as you go" thing rather than having a membership, are the perks worth it?

I know people's tastes and preferences vary but please enlighten me.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> I've never been in one of these lounges myself so out of ignorance, I ask, What is the big deal with these lounges?  They cost a fair amount of money.  What are the perks or benefits of lounging in these between connecting flights?  If one does a "pay as you go" thing rather than having a membership, are the perks worth it?
> 
> I know people's tastes and preferences vary but please enlighten me.



It depends on the lounge.

Most of the time they are more comfortable, have nicer bathrooms, places you can plug in to recharge.  They also provide free food (not always the best, but free) and I think drinks might be free as well.  This is all based on the United lounges I've been in.

My dd had access to the Cathay Pacific lounge when she flew from San Francisco to Bangkok, then on to Thailand and she said it was great.  They provided showers, and may have even had places where people could sleep.


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2015)

If I didn't get in for free, I wouldn't pay for it. I would have to do a lot of 
Traveling before it would pay off to be a member. But with that being said, it's 
Nice to get free drinks and snacks. The chairs are much more comfortable and
The bathrooms much nicer than in the airport. I get free passes with a few 
Credit cards I use so I save them for our Hawaii trips where we have a little
Longer of a layover. I usually only go there when I have at least two hours.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2015)

Another thing I didn't mention is, if you have a flight at an off time (very early or very late) many times there isn't much of anything open in the terminal.  The lounges are a nicer place to hang out and they are usually still serving something.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 1, 2015)

*lounge access*



dougp26364 said:


> Is it even possible to be in the terminal where the lounges are located without a boarding pass from an airline?



In some airports, yes.  In others no.  Ohare is a good example.  If you are flying domestic, those terminals are connected.  If you are flying international out of Ohare, the international terminal is not connected.  In other places, like SFO the terminals are connected.  So you have to know your airport as to whether or not you can get from one to another.  OTOH walking from terminal 1 to 3 in Ohare will wear you out and take 15 minutes.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 1, 2015)

Jimster said:


> In some airports, yes.  In others no.  Ohare is a good example.  If you are flying domestic, those terminals are connected.  If you are flying international out of Ohare, the international terminal is not connected.  In other places, like SFO the terminals are connected.  So you have to know your airport as to whether or not you can get from one to another.  OTOH walking from terminal 1 to 3 in Ohare will wear you out and take 15 minutes.



And in a few airports the club lounges are outside of the security area.  Las Vegas was like that and probably still is, although I have not been to a lounge at McCarran for several years.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 1, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Does United share the same terminal?
> 
> United club card plus credit card with lounge access could work well for you.



I know you can use "Star Alliance" lounges but can you use the lounges of airlines of Star Alliance members ie: Avianca???


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 1, 2015)

"I would have to do a lot of Traveling before it would pay off to be a member."

Very true.  That was the primary reason why I did the research I did.  Up until March of this year, my credit card gave me free Priority Pass access, which was nice.  At $395 or $450 per card to get access to the lounges and figuring each lounge was gonna cost us $50 (2@ $25) per airport, that comes to $200 per trip.  So, we'd need 3 trips per year to make it worth our while.  Up to now, we were just doing that, but didn't feel it was worth it because when we fly from PHL to the Caribbean, the flights are very early and it's not a big deal.  However, with wifey retiring at the end of the school year, we started looking into it again.  Was t thinking about the Amex Platinum card, but not so sure about it now....

May just forget about it and use the restaurants.  The only benefit of the card is that we can get an additional $200 airline travel credit, and I can take it as a business expense which brings the break even point down.

Why so darn complicated?


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 1, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I know you can use "Star Alliance" lounges but can you use the lounges of airlines of Star Alliance members ie: Avianca???


SP / GRU is a Star lounge


----------



## Jimster (Nov 1, 2015)

*Amex card*

"May just forget about it and use the restaurants. The only benefit of the card is that we can get an additional $200 airline travel credit, and I can take it as a business expense which brings the break even point down."

Although the uses of the card vary, I think you better take a second look.

1.  If you apply for the card now, you will get $200 credit this year AND next year.  So you get $400 back.

2.  You will get priority pass which admits additional guests for free.

3.  You get towing for your car up to 10 miles.  So I don't do AAA any more.

4.  You get $100 global entry credit.

5.   You get access to Delta lounges when flying Delta and Centurian lounges when in those cities.  Miami is the newest Centurian lounge.

6.   You get 25k Membership Rewards which is enough for a free ticket.

7.    In all you get over 40 benefits and yes you can call it a business expense.

This should be more than enough reasons to get the card.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 1, 2015)

Jimster said:


> "May just forget about it and use the restaurants. The only benefit of the card is that we can get an additional $200 airline travel credit, and I can take it as a business expense which brings the break even point down."
> 
> Although the uses of the card vary, I think you better take a second look.
> 
> ...




What level of Priority pass do you get?  Standard, Standard Plus or Prestige?


----------



## Jimster (Nov 1, 2015)

*pp*

i looked up the business platinum card (whose benefits are diferent from the personal plat) and found that you get a Select Priority Pass.  That only allows free entry for the holder -guests are $27.  I have had both business and personal and the version I now have allows free entry for guests.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 1, 2015)

My family of 4 and I (with children under 12) travel often, so then which is going to be the cheapest to get all 4 of us in without having to pay guest fees? Having done further research, it looks to be the United Club?


----------



## Jimster (Nov 1, 2015)

*aa*

The citi prestige card offers the same benefit as the United Club or you can just join one of the lounges.  The citi prestige card will get you into Admirals clubs.  It really depends on what airline you fly most.  If you are flying Delta, you won't get into either of them unless you have an actual membership as opposed to a CC benefit.

Also it should be mentioned that if you have status you get into overseas lounges or if you are flying busness class or above you will also.  I personally have free passes to AA and UA when my other methods won't work.


----------



## linsj (Nov 1, 2015)

Another benefit of lounge membership--at least with United--is the great rebooking service during irregular opps, especially if there's a long line at the gate. A couple of times the reservation agents in the lounges were the only reasons I got to where I was going. It only takes once to make the membership fee worth it.


----------



## cubigbird (Nov 1, 2015)

linsj said:


> Another benefit of lounge membership--at least with United--is the great rebooking service during irregular opps, especially if there's a long line at the gate. A couple of times the reservation agents in the lounges were the only reasons I got to where I was going. It only takes once to make the membership fee worth it.



I live in a United Hub city and fly United occasionally.  The big factors for me would be able to get the whole family of 4 in with minimal out of pocket cost.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 1, 2015)

When flying for business I had a company-paid Lounge Access card, but at the time I was a frequent flyer.  So I agree with some others, it may not seem worth it to pay for it now.

I do like getting out of the noise and bustle with a long layover, and as already mentioned, the seats are more comfy, toilets cleaner, and the desk agents are a fantastic benefit with ticket changes, upgrades, etc.  Food is so-so snacks really, and you can have free drinks most of the time.

However, wow, some of the shine has dulled over the years as I can't believe how packed they are nowadays.  Last time in Chicago's UA Lounge, DH and I had a hard time finding two seats next to each other.


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 1, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I know you can use "Star Alliance" lounges but can you use the lounges of airlines of Star Alliance members ie: Avianca???


Yes, you can if you are flying on a Star Alliance flight that day -- business class level lounges only.

So if you are a paid member of the United Club, you can use say the Air Canada business class lounge.  You would not be able to use the first class lounge.

I previously was a United Club paid member, so I have done this successfully in the past.

-ryan


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 1, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Yes, you can if you are flying on a Star Alliance flight that day -- business class level lounges only.
> 
> So if you are a paid member of the United Club, you can use say the Air Canada business class lounge.  You would not be able to use the first class lounge.
> 
> ...


I was paid (via Chase card) this year. Still denied access to GRU *A lounge. Went to the OW one next door flying AA Business.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 1, 2015)

I am also looking for a good credit card to give us a good lounge access . You mention about Centurion lounge . May I ask, which credit card will give member and guest free access to this kind of lounge . And how do you find out which airport has the centurion lounge 

In addition, Does anyone know the location of lounge (United airline) in Narita airport . We will fly to Asia this coming December and will be in Narita airport over 10 hrs to wait for our connection fly back to US . I like to find out how is the United 's lounge there and where it is located . If you have been at United's lounge at this airport , please share your experience.
 Thank you


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> In addition, Does anyone know the location of lounge (United airline) in Narita airport . We will fly to Asia this coming December and will be in Narita airport over 10 hrs to wait for our connection fly back to US . I like to find out how is the United 's lounge there and where it is located . If you have been at United's lounge at this airport , please share your experience.
> Thank you



You should be able to find this out on the Narita airport website.


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 1, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> I was paid (via Chase card) this year. Still denied access to GRU *A lounge. Went to the OW one next door flying AA Business.


AA is not a Star Alliance carrier.  Per my post, I stated that one is allowed to use any Star Alliance lounge with United Club membership IF flying a Star Alliance flight.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 1, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I am also looking for a good credit card to give us a good lounge access . You mention about Centurion lounge . May I ask, which credit card will give member and guest free access to this kind of lounge . And how do you find out which airport has the centurion lounge
> 
> In addition, Does anyone know the location of lounge (United airline) in Narita airport . We will fly to Asia this coming December and will be in Narita airport over 10 hrs to wait for our connection fly back to US . I like to find out how is the United 's lounge there and where it is located . If you have been at United's lounge at this airport , please share your experience.
> Thank you


I was there last year.  It was fine -- on par with United overseas lounges, but nothing memorable.

The ANA lounge was much better -- however it is farther from the UA gate.  Food was far better and the lounge was nicer in general.

Centurion lounges are an AMEX offering.  You need to have a specific type of Platinum Amex card or buy membership.  Day passes are available -- the one at SFO is nice, but I would only buy membership if my airport had a Centurion lounge and it was superior to my carrier's offering.  They are not in very many places.

-ryan


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 1, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> AA is not a Star Alliance carrier.  Per my post, I stated that one is allowed to use any Star Alliance lounge with United Club membership IF flying a Star Alliance flight.
> 
> -ryan


Where does it say that in the rules. I know rules change but there was a time pre 9/11 you could rock up at the airport in the US clear securely and go in there. 

Then you needed a no flight boarding pas. 

Anyways it was my understanding, but prove me wrong. That if I was in the terminal with the UA club and I flash my club membership card then I can enter. No metal requirements.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ryan,

I would like to ask a question out of this subject . 

I bought my air ticket with United , but fly with ANA.  I was told by United Air representative, I can use my united club passes at United club in Narita airport . I am not sure if United club pass can be use for ANA lounge.

I plan to use United passes on this coming trip and hope I can take a shower after an red eye flight. I have never been in any of the lounge . 

Since you have been at Narita airport, do you know where is the area listed in term " controlled passport " .  I was told there is a shower (with fee), but I do not know if I must go thru immigration clearance in order to get to the shower service area. Then ( after the shower) I must get back thru immigration and security again to get back into transit area . And whether United club is inside the transit area . If you do know, please share. Thank you


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I would like to ask a question out of this subject .
> 
> ...


1.  I assume you mean united club passes that are similar to the ones that come with the Chase Explorer card.  These can only be used at United Club locations -- it will not be honored at any other lounge.  Note also that there are restrictions (i.e.  will not allow you to access first class lounges, arrivals lounges, etc.)

2.  I know the NRT United Club I visited was airside.  So if you are flying from the US, after you get past border control and/or security, the club is in the terminal.  I did not shower there, but at other international locations, I have never been charged to use the shower at any * Alliance club including UA.


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 2, 2015)

SMHarman said:


> Where does it say that in the rules. I know rules change but there was a time pre 9/11 you could rock up at the airport in the US clear securely and go in there.
> 
> Then you needed a no flight boarding pas.
> 
> Anyways it was my understanding, but prove me wrong. That if I was in the terminal with the UA club and I flash my club membership card then I can enter. No metal requirements.


To enter a Star Alliance Club that is NOT A UNITED CLUB using a United Club membership as your qualifying membership, the following rule applies:



> Eligible Paid Lounge Membership Customers have access to any Star Alliance member carriers' owned Business Class lounges2.
> 
> Eligible Paid Lounge Membership Customers include: United Club, Air Canada Maple Leaf Club - Worldwide
> Customer must present a valid eligible paid lounge membership card which displays the Star Alliance Lounge Logo
> ...



I have only been a Star Alliance Gold for a couple of years now, so I can't say what the policy was prior.  But, I am also Lifetime AA Plat, and this has always been the case for oneworld lounges, so I'd be surprised if this was changed recently for Star Alliance.

Reference is here:
http://www.staralliance.com/en/benefits/status-benefits/lounge-access-policy/


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ryan & ALL

Have you ever a member of  of Admirals Club of Citi AA . What is your opinion about Admirals clubs. If so, can you please your experience using Admirals club at over sea airport (if any ). The fee is $450/year and I am not sure the money will justify the benefit for us. Do you think if it is worthy to join . Thanks.


----------



## Pompey Family (Nov 2, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> I've never been in one of these lounges myself so out of ignorance, I ask, What is the big deal with these lounges?  They cost a fair amount of money.  What are the perks or benefits of lounging in these between connecting flights?  If one does a "pay as you go" thing rather than having a membership, are the perks worth it?
> 
> I know people's tastes and preferences vary but please enlighten me.



We have lounge access via our British Airways executive club and the BA lounges in the UK, particularly at Heathrow and Gatwick are well worth the perk. Complimentary food (although the quality has gone down recently) and drinks including some very good wine, spacious and comfortable with free wi-fi and computers for those who don't come equipped, kids play area, complimentary newspapers and magazines and just a nice place to get away from the hustle and bustle of the airport.

The Virgin Upper Class lounge is even better, complimentary dining with waiter service and full bar, complimentary hairdresser and various beauty treatments, pool table, games for the kids, sauna and whirlpool and so on.

If you're lucky enough to be flying First Class with BA then you have access to the Concorde Room which is another level of luxury!

The European lounges that I've had access to have been pretty poor in comparison with the worst being Rome, a truly awful lounge, so much so that we decided being in the main concourse was preferable.

The US however is really lagging behind in the lounge stakes. I have been routinely disappointed in all the lounges I have visited and if I had had to pay for their use I would be very unhappy as they're certainly not worth what people are being charged for entry.

As most of our travel is European or US based we haven't experienced any of the Middle Eastern or Asian lounges however I have heard very good things about them.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 2, 2015)

*Narita*

I have been to Narita in the ANA lounge, United Lounge and United first class lounge as well. The UA lounges are located near the UA gates while the ANA lounge is farther down near gate 33 i believe.  

You can get in with a UA lounge pass, or with Star Gold status or with a UA club memberhip.  The showers are very nice.  They are located at the back of the lounge and there are about 20 little rooms.  You will be required to surrender your boarding pass or passport to get access.  The showers have their own toilet, shower, along with towel and some toiletries.  As i recall they don't have a razor so have  one in your carry on or ask at the shower desk.  There is no charge for the  shower once you get in the lounge. You can stay in your room pretty much as long as you want.  It makes the trip to asia much easier!  I believe the ANA lounge has showers too but I  have never used them.

The  lounges are all generally better than you get in the USA.  That is why i said I am not sure the USA lounges are worth it- except Centurian lounges.  If you get lounge access through a credit card the auxillary benefits make membership worth it but i would not pay $450 for lounge membership if I only traveled in the US.  In the first class lounge you get many of the same amenities but you also get made to order food.  So you literally go up put in  your food order.  The ANA lounge has better food.  If you are a Star Gold you can go to both ANA and United.


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 2, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> To enter a Star Alliance Club that is NOT A UNITED CLUB using a United Club membership as your qualifying membership, the following rule applies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

This all makes sense. Of course as *A carriers consolidate lounges the change in admission policy, well change in section the policy that applies as United close their lounges and they are replaced with * ones reduces the accessibility.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 2, 2015)

*One final tip for Narita*

If you wish to use the lounge and you have a short stay in Narita, then you need to get off the plane quickly because you have to stop at passport control.  This can take a long time.  So move it until you see the sign for passport control.  There is also a premium passenger lane- look for it or you might spend all your time standing there and not in the lounge.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 2, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> We have lounge access via our British Airways executive club and the BA lounges in the UK, particularly at Heathrow and Gatwick are well worth the perk.



I guess I don't travel enough to make lounge access worth the cost or getting some sort of membership that gives you lounge access. Yeah, I see some here have listed a few perks, conveniences, and luxuries but for me personally, the costs just don't seem worth it if you have to pay as you go rather than own some sort of membership.


----------



## Pompey Family (Nov 2, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> I guess I don't travel enough to make lounge access worth the cost or getting some sort of membership that gives you lounge access. Yeah, I see some here have listed a few perks, conveniences, and luxuries but for me personally, the costs just don't seem worth it if you have to pay as you go rather than own some sort of membership.



We've maintained silver status with BA by flying one long haul business class with them and a few economy flights to Europe. We've even managed to maintain it into 2016 despite flying long haul with Virgin instead.

I'm not sure how the schemes work in the US but for us it makes sense. BA are often the most suitable airline for us in terms of route and flight times so we invariably fly with them. The upside of that is that we've reached the level where we can use the lounges without having business class tickets or even flying BA and we can each take a guest with us. It helps that the BA lounges in the UK are very good however if I was in the US (or elsewhere in Europe) I doubt I'd be that concerned about loyalty schemes that offer lounge access as they're often not worth it.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jimster said:


> If you wish to use the lounge and you have a short stay in Narita, then you need to get off the plane quickly because you have to stop at passport control.  This can take a long time.  So move it until you see the sign for passport control.  There is also a premium passenger lane- look for it or you might spend all your time standing there and not in the lounge.



Thank you for your good tip.

We will have 10 hrs waiting at Narita Airport. Do you know if United lounge located in terminal 1 or terminal#2 .  On my fly home to the US, the first segment will fly with Japan air ( international fly) and I was told japan air will use terminal 2. Then the segment ( NRT-SF0), I will fly with ANA (terminal1) . I am unclear whether I must go thru immigration clearing and security to get from terminal 1 to terminal 2 or vice versa .

Does ''passport control" means immigration clearing before entering Japan? if not, Please clarify. I understand the wording but not sure how that applies to my case


----------



## Jimster (Nov 2, 2015)

*narita*

I have never stayed in Japan.  Everyone has to go through passport control.  Hence a very long line.  Usually they have 5 or 6 open but they will also examine your carry ons.   You will have to look at a map of Narita to answer your questions about different terminals.  I have always flown into the same terminal.  So i suspect if you actually enter Japan you have more security and immigration.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Do you know if United lounge located in terminal 1 or terminal#2 .  On my fly home to the US, the first segment will fly with Japan air ( international fly) and I was told japan air will use terminal 2. Then the segment ( NRT-SF0), I will fly with ANA (terminal1) . I am unclear whether I must go thru immigration clearing and security to get from terminal 1 to terminal 2 or vice versa .



From the United website:

https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/airport/lounge/locations/default.aspx


----------



## sjsharkie (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Ryan & ALL
> 
> Have you ever a member of  of Admirals Club of Citi AA . What is your opinion about Admirals clubs. If so, can you please your experience using Admirals club at over sea airport (if any ). The fee is $450/year and I am not sure the money will justify the benefit for us. Do you think if it is worthy to join . Thanks.


The advantages that overseas American carrier owned clubs have over their domestic counterparts is that the clubs are generally nicer, the food is generally better, and most serve free alcohol.

I know AA and UA sell daily passes for $50 -- you might even be able to pick up a club pass cheaper on eBay.  So you need to do the math and look up the rules.  For example, UA and AA clubs will generally allow your whole immediate family in with a single paid membership, but for club passes, you need to purchase one for each family member.  Also note that the rules for alliance lounges differ than accessing your carrier owned lounge -- I got denied entire family entry at an LH lounge because they only allow 1 guest (not entire family).

I travel frequently to EU and lounges are a needed respite during a layover.  But to make it worthwhile, you really need to travel a lot -- and then you probably will qualify for lounge access on a non-business class international ticket if you travel that much.

In my lifetime, I've purchased lounge memberships to Alaska, UA and AA lounges -- and that was paid by work and because I needed access to lounges on domestic flights.  IMHO, it is more worth it to purchase because you need access to domestic lounges since status does not allow you access into the lounge on a domestic only ticket.  But I can see cases where you may fall short of elite requirements where you are taking guests in where the math might work out.

Hope this helps.  Sometimes I feel like I need a college degree to understand all the rule sets with respect to lounge access 

-ryan


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you ALL for answering my questions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 9, 2015)

Luanne said:


> From the United website:
> 
> Access policy changes
> Effective August 18, 2016, all United Club customers, including members, are eligible to access United Club locations only when they have a flight arriving or departing on any airline the same day, and must show a boarding pass for entry. See the complete United Club terms and conditions
> ...





slip said:


> I just went to the United Club yesterday and it was the first time I had to show
> A boarding pass. So it was the first time I went since the change. I usually
> Always fly United so I guess it won't affect me too much.





SMHarman said:


> If you have the Club card you don't need a United flight to go in a United lounge. Just a same day boarding pass for a flight.
> https://www.theexplorercard.com/Benefits/Club
> 
> United ClubSM*MembershipYour MileagePlus Club Card grants you, the primary Cardmember, membership to the United Club, with full access to all United Club locations. Enjoy the comforts and luxuries of the United Club with complimentary bar service, light snacks, Wi-Fi, and more. As the primary Cardmember, simply present your United Club membership card and a valid ID when you arrive before you fly, and you and your eligible travel companions are invited to work or relax in the Club. Your United Club membership gives you access to all United Club locations and participating Star Alliance™-affiliated lounges worldwide.
> ...



We used our United Club passes from the Chase Explorer Card on Sunday at ORD. We were asked to provide our boarding passes and they were scanned. We were flying United. Not sure if we would have been able to enter without United boarding passes or not.

The lounge was in Terminal 2 concourse F when our flight was out of E. Only a few minutes to walk from the lounge over to concourse E. The food choices were pretty pathetic though. Seen much better at IAH. While we flew out of IAH, we were not there long enough to bother with the lounge. We had a three hour layover in ORD.


----------



## Here There (Nov 10, 2015)

*Spend some time in the Village of Narita?*



uop1497 said:


> We will have 10 hrs waiting at Narita Airport...



Slightly off topic:  Depending on the hours of your stopover, a fun side-trip might be spending a few hours exploring the quaint village of Narita, a reasonable metro ride from the airport.  I and my 2 pre-teen daughters did that many years ago during a trip that involved switching airlines and terminals in Narita.  We checked all our baggage except for light backpack carry-ons before embarking on our adventure and enjoyed a nice meal, visited a zen temple, and shopped along the main street.  What gave me the idea was an old newspaper clipping -- this was pre-internet -- but there seems to be abundant articles these days by searching "spend stopover in Narita."


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 10, 2015)

Here There said:


> Slightly off topic:  Depending on the hours of your stopover, a fun side-trip might be spending a few hours exploring the quaint village of Narita, a reasonable metro ride from the airport.  I and my 2 pre-teen daughters did that many years ago during a trip that involved switching airlines and terminals in Narita.  We checked all our baggage except for light backpack carry-ons before embarking on our adventure and enjoyed a nice meal, visited a zen temple, and shopped along the main street.  What gave me the idea was an old newspaper clipping -- this was pre-internet -- but there seems to be abundant articles these days by searching "spend stopover in Narita."



I will arrive Narita airport at 7:30am . Can you please share how did you buy the metro ticket and which terminal is the the metro locates. 

I am looking into the option to take a quick tour (do it yourself) to Naritasan Shinshoji Temple . I contacted ANA airline and was told my luggage will be checked all the way to SFO . I will arrive and depart at the same terminal (T1 in Narita airport) . However, someone in Trip advisor told me that Japan air will arrive at terminal 2 and I need to go to terminal 1 for my connection fly. Not sure which information (given to me) is correct.


----------



## Here There (Nov 11, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I will arrive Narita airport at 7:30am . Can you please share how did you buy the metro ticket and which terminal is the the metro locates.


I took that trip ~20 years ago, but I still have a habit of using public transportation as much as possible to get to/from an airport.  Try google maps and plug in Terminal 1 and Naritasan Temple.  You will get walking directions to the (aptly named) Narita Station as well as metro options.



> I am looking into the option to take a quick tour (do it yourself) to Naritasan Shinshoji Temple . I contacted ANA airline and was told my luggage will be checked all the way to SFO . I will arrive and depart at the same terminal (T1 in Narita airport) . However, someone in Trip advisor told me that Japan air will arrive at terminal 2 and I need to go to terminal 1 for my connection fly. Not sure which information (given to me) is correct.


I wouldn't worry about it too much as you will most likely allot adequate time to get from one terminal to another.  I find that staff at international airports seem to be more ready to speak English in these days of increasing globalization.  Which was why our daytrip to a quaint Japanese village left such an indelible impression on my family.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 11, 2015)

Here There said:


> I took that trip ~20 years ago, but I still have a habit of using public transportation as much as possible to get to/from an airport.  Try google maps and plug in Terminal 1 and Naritasan Temple.  You will get walking directions to the (aptly named) Narita Station as well as metro options.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much as you will most likely allot adequate time to get from one terminal to another.  I find that staff at international airports seem to be more ready to speak English in these days of increasing globalization.  Which was why our daytrip to a quaint Japanese village left such an indelible impression on my family.




I do a search google to plan my trip . But the website listed in Japanese and can not be any help . I am still looking to see if there is any public bus can either take me from airport to the temple or at the train station to the temple. 

I also come across information about the "circle bus" which can go from train station to the temple, but unable to find out how to buy a bus ticket and where is the bus station after get off the train

Any way, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 11, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I do a search google to plan my trip . But the website listed in Japanese and can not be any help . I am still looking to see if there is any public bus can either take me from airport to the temple or at the train station to the temple.
> 
> I also come across information about the "circle bus" which can go from train station to the temple, but unable to find out how to buy a bus ticket and where is the bus station after get off the train
> 
> Any way, thank you for your reply.



Use google translate to view the website.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jimster said:


> Use google translate to view the website.



If using Google Chrome, it should translate the web page automatically.


----------



## mav (Nov 12, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> If using Google Chrome, it should translate the web page automatically.



   We travel a lot to Istanbul, and on the return home we have access to the Star Alliance Turkish Airlines Lounge at the airport.  it is ABSOLUTELY amazing!  hands down best I've ever seen. Never been in a lounge that  even comes close to it.  I actually schedule a late flight home so we can have lots of lounge time  
   That being said United has a new lounge at Heathrow airport in terminal 2. Very nice! I had to look at the name on the door , thought maybe I wandered into the wrong lounge. It's not like any United lounge I'd ever been in.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 12, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> I've never been in one of these lounges myself so out of ignorance, I ask, What is the big deal with these lounges?  They cost a fair amount of money.  What are the perks or benefits of lounging in these between connecting flights?  If one does a "pay as you go" thing rather than having a membership, are the perks worth it?
> 
> I know people's tastes and preferences vary but please enlighten me.



We have a Delta membership and fly out of a Delta hub so use it often.  Perks include clean bathrooms without a waiting line, free snacks or light meal, like yogurt and bagels for breakfast, drinks, free newspapers and generally a quiet place to sit.

We appreciate the access most when flying overseas.  The lounges in some of the larger overseas airports often have showers and separate darkened rooms where you can lay down and sleep.  They also seem to have better food. If you've got a long layover on a trip to Asia, for example, they are really nice to take a break.

We also got Priority Pass access free with one of our credit cards but the only place we could find one to use was St. Maarten


----------



## icydog (Nov 12, 2015)

cubigbird said:


> I live in a United Hub city and fly United occasionally.  The big factors for me would be able to get the whole family of 4 in with minimal out of pocket cost.



If you were to get the United Presidential Plus Card you would get yourself and two guests free.  I have never had trouble bringing in a 4th person as long as it was a child.  I often fly with my daughter's family of three and I've never ever had a problem getting my grandson in on my membership.  

If you're elite with UA and traveling in coach you can get upgraded to FC even when you're flying on frequent flyer miles.  That's a big perk.  

Even If you're not elite the baggage allowance is very helpful. You get 2 bags, for the member and spouse, each, which comes in handy when traveling with kids. 

You will board the plane before the masses

Your luggage gets marked with he orange priority tag which means, in most airports, that your luggage will hit the carousel first. 

I am Platinum elite in UA but when traveling in the USA I still have pay to use the lounge-- even if I'm flying in First Class.  So the lounge comes in very handy.

Internationally it's not as important since I get to use the other carrier's lounges but I can only bring in one guest. If I fly on UA I get to bring in two guests to the United Club international locations.  Again, I have never had a problem bringing in a 4th as long as he/she was a child.


----------



## icydog (Nov 12, 2015)

Here There said:


> Slightly off topic:  Depending on the hours of your stopover, a fun side-trip might be spending a few hours exploring the quaint village of Narita, a reasonable metro ride from the airport.  I and my 2 pre-teen daughters did that many years ago during a trip that involved switching airlines and terminals in Narita.  We checked all our baggage except for light backpack carry-ons before embarking on our adventure and enjoyed a nice meal, visited a zen temple, and shopped along the main street.  What gave me the idea was an old newspaper clipping -- this was pre-internet -- but there seems to be abundant articles these days by searching "spend stopover in Narita."




Here's the problem with your scenario.  The airlines don't have to accept your luggage when it is several hours before your flight.  They simply won't do it.  What would be better is to take flights with long layovers. That way your luggage is scheduled to go on your next leg.


----------



## Here There (Nov 12, 2015)

icydog said:


> The airlines don't have to accept your luggage when it is several hours before your flight.  They simply won't do it.  What would be better is to take flights with long layovers. That way your luggage is scheduled to go on your next leg.


Thanks for your advice. I guess I've been lucky so far with my annual overseas jaunts, and if they "simply won't do it" my Plan B would be to pay for a few hours of day storage.  Perhaps planning an itinerary with long layovers would allow luggage to be checked in all the way, but it's simply not my travel style to overplan that way.


----------



## icydog (Nov 12, 2015)

Here There said:


> Thanks for your advice. I guess I've been lucky so far with my annual overseas jaunts, and if they "simply won't do it" my Plan B would be to pay for a few hours of day storage.  Perhaps planning an itinerary with long layovers would allow luggage to be checked in all the way, but it's simply not my travel style to overplan that way.




To each his/her own.UA wouldn't accept my luggage in San Diego after a cruise dropped us off at 9 am for a 5 pm flight.  It happened again in Oahu when we arrived at 1 for a 9pm flight.  Both times I pulled my Elite Status and got the bags checked in but it took time and a supervisor's help to get it done.  If Had been smarter I would have planned better.  That's all I'm saying.  Of course you're going to do things the best way you can for your family.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 12, 2015)

*luggage*

The general rule is that the airlines will not accept bags more than 4 hours in advance.   There are of course ways to get exceptions.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 12, 2015)

I bought my ticket with United air. However, I will fly with Ana the entire trip.

I contacted ANA air recently and ANA representative told me that my checked luggage will go all the way to SFO. It is good to heard but I do not know if that is 100% the case or not until my trip takes place. 

Is there any way to translate google map from Japan wording to English . If anyone know how, please teach me . 

We normally buy our air ticket with any airline that has a good deal at that time . So, I do not think (with our current travel style) we will be in the high ranking loyalty of any airline to achieve the free lounge access or special treatment (to have our luggage checked in earlier several hours before the counter actually open) . 

If anyone has information about the circle bus in Narita town and where to buy bus ticket, please share. Thank you


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just spent the last couple hours at the Centurion Lounge at LGA and it's pretty nice.  I've been there a couple of times before. I wish AMEX had one of these at JFK.  

I've been to the Centuron Lounge in LAS and SFO and all are good.  Haven't been to MIA, SEA or DFW and probably will never go to those locations anytime in the near future.  

Well worth my AMEX annual fee....

Now if I could just figure out how to get into the Skymiles Club when I'm not flying Delta and I'd be golden.  PBI has no lounges except Delta and I rarely fly Delta....


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 14, 2015)

Ended up getting the AMEX Platinum card.  With the $200 travel credit, it brings the net cost of the card down to $250.  Since the priority pass card is free, it saves us probably $50 per lounge entry.  If we travel 3 times a year, we're ahead of the game.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 14, 2015)

*Platinum card*

Classic Lincoln-


It is 200 dollar credit PER CALENDAR year.  So you get it this year and next which brings the cost down to $50 not $250.  Read my prior post on this thread.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2015)

Jimster said:


> Classic Lincoln-
> 
> 
> It is 200 dollar credit PER CALENDAR year.  So you get it this year and next which brings the cost down to $50 not $250.  Read my prior post on this thread.



I looked it up, it looks like the annual fee is $450?


----------



## Jimster (Nov 14, 2015)

*fee*

It is a $450 annual fee but you get a $200 travel credit each calendar year.  Soooo- $450-200-200=$50.  You also get a ton of benefits including towing, Hilton Gold Status, Starwood Gold Status, priority pass, admission to Delta lounges when flying Delta and to Amex lounges to mention a few.  I have had this card several years and have never failed to get my $450 back and more.  If all you see is the annual fee, you are missing the boat.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2015)

Jimster said:


> It is a $450 annual fee but you get a $200 travel credit each calendar year.  Soooo- $450-200-200=$50.  You also get a ton of benefits including towing, priority pass, admission to Delta lounges when flying Delta and to Amex lounges to mention a few.



Why are you subtracting $200 twice? You pay $450 annually and only get one $200 travel credit each year. $450-$200=$250;


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2015)

> It is a $450 annual fee but you get a $200 travel credit each calendar year. Soooo- $450-200-200=$50.


This makes no sense. You pay $450 every twelve months.  You get $200 back every twelve months.  You don't get to count the credit twice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2015)

It also seems that the $200 is only toward certain travel fees like baggage fees or in-flight refreshments. SO you would need to incur at least $200 in these type of charges to earn that credit. It doesn't credit toward other travel charges like airline tickets.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 15, 2015)

*Wrong*

Quote:
It is a $450 annual fee but you get a $200 travel credit each calendar year. Soooo- $450-200-200=$50.

This makes no sense. You pay $450 every twelve months. You get $200 back every twelve months. You don't get to count the credit twice.


You subtract $200 twice because you get $200 twice.  You get it each CALENDER YEAR.  So  you get it once now and then again starting in January.  That is what it means when you say each CALENDAR YEAR.  You also get 40k Membership Rewards (good for at least 1 free ticket) and literally 40 more benefits including lounge access.  Obviously, if you renew your card you pay another $450, but if you get the card now, you get the statement credit twice. Then you can choose to renew it or not, but clearly the benefit is not as great in the second year.  Amex gambles you will like the card so much you will renew it nevertheless.

Also you can get up to $200 gift card each time- that can be used to travel.  The case for getting this card is so strong it is ridiculous if you understand what the benefits are. I have the card, I know what i am talking about..


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 15, 2015)

ALL, 

I have an Premier Rewards Gold Card from American Express and this card give me $100 /year for incidental fees . I have not had a chance to use it for anything thing like ( purchase meal lunch during fly or checked bag fee ...

I wonder if anyone has purchased a club pass (using Amex gold card) and successfully get $100 credit back to your account . If so, please share how you do that . Did you purchase the club pass online and pay the fee with it . Does it matter which airline club pass you purchase? 

Thank you


----------



## RuralEngineer (Nov 15, 2015)

*Club Marco @ MCO*

Very impressed with the lounge at Orlando.  Priority Pass is a great benefit from DRI.  The service at Club Marco was outstanding.

Stephen


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2015)

Jimster said:


> Quote:
> It is a $450 annual fee but you get a $200 travel credit each calendar year. Soooo- $450-200-200=$50.
> 
> This makes no sense. You pay $450 every twelve months. You get $200 back every twelve months. You don't get to count the credit twice.
> ...



This really only happens in the first year of having the card and really only if you get it toward the end of the year. You would also need to incur enough of the eligible travel fees before 12/31/2015 in order to earn that credit this calendar year. Chances are for many that they wouldn't have enough eligible spending to earn the credit.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 15, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> This really only happens in the first year of having the card and really only if you get it toward the end of the year. You would also need to incur enough of the eligible travel fees before 12/31/2015 in order to earn that credit this calendar year. Chances are for many that they wouldn't have enough eligible spending to earn the credit.



It actually happens almost every time you get the card during the first year.  If you don't renew, you get a $400 credit.  Apparently you now understand why the credit is subtracted twice but that is still not the whole story.  You should read the extensive flyertalk discussion on the topic.


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 15, 2015)

If I remember correctly, I asked if you had to fly Delta to use their lounges and was told no.  Will need to double check that.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 15, 2015)

*delta*

No need to doube check.   You can only use Delta lounges if you are flying Delta.
You can use priority club lounges but a guest pays $27.  You can use Amex lounges which are the best domestic lounges.


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 15, 2015)

I actually did a chat with AMEX earlier today and they said you do not have to fly Delta to use their lounges.

From the AMEX website:

"Delta Sky Club:
You can buy guest passes for your spouse or domestic partner and a child under 21, or up to two other traveling companions for $29 per person. Any additional guests may purchase day passes."

"Priority Pass Select:
Most lounges allow you to bring guests for a fee of $27 per person, which will be charged to your Platinum Card. Due to processing, charges may not appear on your account statement for up to 60 days."


----------



## Jimster (Nov 15, 2015)

*amex*

Did your Amex rep say you could use the Delta lounge for free if you are not flying Delta?  You can use most airline lounges if you are willing to pay for them.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for an update re Amex Platinum.  We weren't aware of the Hhonors Gold and called our rep to make sure we got the card at our new address.  Looking forward to trying the Centurion Lounge when we fly out of Miami in Feb.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if United club pass is restricted to a one time enter only (during the day of usage) or it will allow the same passenger can go in and go out as long as he / she uses the lounge in the same day . I am planning to use the club to take a shower and leave immediately for sight seeing then come back to the club and relax until near the time of our connection fly depart.  Please advise


----------



## Jimster (Nov 17, 2015)

*United*

It is a one time use.  I think that is printed on the pass.


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 17, 2015)

The AMEX card also gives you Starwoods Gold, which now that Marriott bought Starwoods, should be interesting.

If you have any questions about what the card gives you, go on line and do a chat.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 17, 2015)

*Gold and Starwood*



Jimster said:


> It is a $450 annual fee but you get a $200 travel credit each calendar year.  Soooo- $450-200-200=$50.  You also get a ton of benefits including towing, Hilton Gold Status, Starwood Gold Status, priority pass, admission to Delta lounges when flying Delta and to Amex lounges to mention a few.  I have had this card several years and have never failed to get my $450 back and more.  If all you see is the annual fee, you are missing the boat.



Yes, it still gets Starwood Gold Status, but the acquistion by Marriott is not even done yet.  It is not scheduled to be completed before mid-January of 2016.  The deal also has to be approved by federal regulators.  Furthermore, in their announcement of the deal, Marriott said the programs would continue to operate separately at least in the near term.


----------



## LannyPC (Dec 1, 2015)

*Vegas, Baby*

Does anybody have any information and/or recommendations about the United Airlines lounge at the McCarran/LAS (if it does indeed exist) such as costs, amenities, location, etc.?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 1, 2015)

LannyPC said:


> Does anybody have any information and/or recommendations about the United Airlines lounge at the McCarran/LAS (if it does indeed exist) such as costs, amenities, location, etc.?



You should be able to find all of that out by checking the United website, and the website for McCarran.


----------

